# Slooooow Cooker Recipes - Potsticker Soup



## mish (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi all.

Anyone have any favorite slow cooker recipes to share? It's a great time saver for me, & making a big comeback. I got a little bored viewing the same old same old (i.e. roasts, etc.)...so I did a little experimenting. Here's what I came up with.

POTSTICKER SOUP
1 lg bag frozen potstickers (any flavor, found in frozen food section)
1 can chicken noodle soup
1 can chicken & rice soup
1 pkg Top Ramen chicken teriyaki
about 6 cups water (watch dish as you go along, add more water as needed)
2 chicken breast tenders

Break Ramen Noodles in half, place in cooker & sprinkle w seasoning packet. Add frozen potstickers, then soups, chicken tenders, & water.  I cooked on Hi 4 hours, giving a stir to combine here & there.

Note: It turned out a little too soft. You might want to adjust cooking time.  Next time I'd like to try adding some chopped green onions, ginger, maybe some sliced pork, etc. Play around with it & see what you think.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 5, 2004)

Sounds good mish! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Juliev (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey Mish.. a person after my own heart.. I love slow cooker (crockpot) recipessssssssssss.. Yumm.. I'll go dig some up.. thanks for starting this topic!


----------



## jkath (Oct 5, 2004)

Here's what I have in the crockpot right now:

Fall Fruit
4 sliced, peeled, cored apples
4 sliced, peeled, cored pears
1/4 c. raisins
2 Tbsp lemon juice

mix together in crock pot

Stir together: 
1/4 c. dark brown packed sugar
1/4 c. maple syrup
1/4 c. melted butter
1 Tbsp ground cinnamon
2 tsp. ground nutmeg
1 tsp. ground cloves

Pour over all, and mix well.

Cook on low 3-4 hours.

Stir together 3 Tbsp cold water & 1-1/2 Tbsp cornstarch.
Stir slowly into cooker. Cover & cook on high for 30-45 min till thickened.

Serve over ice cream, yellow cake, pound cake, or ?


----------



## MJ (Oct 5, 2004)

*Baby backs*

Crock pot ribs

2 or 3 slabs baby back ribs, cut into sections
1 Large bottle BBQ sauce 
1 Large Yellow onion, sliced 

Put a layer of rib s in the bottom of a large slow cooker. 
Cover with onion rings. 
Cover with barbecue sauce. 
Continue alternating layers until the slow cooker is full. 
Pour sauce generously over the top. 
Cook on high for about an hour. Then turn down to low, for about 8 hours. 
The ribs are very tender and juicy


----------



## jkath (Oct 5, 2004)

MJ - 
My family thanks you in advance!!!!!

(PS - everytime I see your avatar, somehow Bob Marley's voice starts singing to me.........)


----------



## MJ (Oct 5, 2004)

jkath said:
			
		

> MJ -
> My family thanks you in advance!!!!!
> 
> (PS - everytime I see your avatar, somehow Bob Marley's voice starts singing to me.........)



 Your welcome Jkath. These ribs RAWK!
 I have no idea what my avatar is. I stole it from the FN BB's. Bob Marley is great. Now I can't get that red wine song out of my head


----------



## Juliev (Oct 6, 2004)

One Pot dinner:

1 lb beef stew meat, browned
salt and pepper to taste
2 onions
4-5 potatoes, sliced
1  head cabbage, thinly sliced
sliced carrots
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1/4 cup water

Place 3/4 of beef on bottom of crockpot.  Sprinkle with salt and pepper.  Layer sliced potatoes and onions over beef and then cabbage and carrots.  Add remaining beef on top and pour mushroom soup mixed with water over all.  Cook on high for 3-4 hours or on low 6-10 hours.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 6, 2004)

This would have to be for a group or a tailgate party.

BBQ'd Beef:

6lbs lean chuck roast
1/2 stalk celery, chopped
2 onions, chopped
1 gr pepper, chopped
1 1/2 cups ketchup
2 tbsp chili powder
1 tbsp bbq sauce
3 tbsp vinegar
2 tsp salt
1 tsp pepper
1 1/2 cups water

Place meat in crockpot.  Mix together celery, onions, gr pepper, ketchup, chili powder, bbq sauce, vinegar, salt, pepper and water; pour over meat.

Cook on low 12 hours (or on high 8 hours).  Remove beef from crockpot; shred with 2 forks.  Return meat to sauce; mix well.  Serve on buns.. makes about 20 sandwiches.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 6, 2004)

http://www.worldfamousrecipes.com/crock-pot-recipes.html
There are some great ones on this site this is one of my favrites. 

Sweet & Sour Chicken Crock Pot
ingredients for 4 servings :

1 Carrot; cut in pieces 
1 Green pepper; cut in pieces 
1 Med Onion; quartered 
2 tb Tapioca; quick cooking 
4 Chicken breasts boned, cut 
8 oz Pineapple chunks; canned undrained
1/3 c Dark brown sugar; firmly packed 
1/3 c Red wine vinegar 
1 tb Soy sauce 
1 ts Chicken bouillon; instant granuals 
1/2 ts Garlic powder 
2 tb Ginger root; fresh, minced 
1 ts Dried cilantro or 10 leaves 
Rice; hot cooked 

preparation:
For Crock Pot cooking Put vegs.in bottom of Crock Pot. Sprinkle tapioca 
over vegetables. Place chicken atop vegs. Combine all other ingreds. 
except rice in a small bowl. Pour over chicken. Cover Crock Pot and 
turn to low and cook for 8 10 hours. Before serving make rice. Serve 
over rice. Leftovers can be reheated in microwave. To cook in oven 
Put vegetables in bottom of a greased pan. Sprinkle vegs. with 
tapioca. Add chicken to pan. Combine all other ingreds. except rice 
in a small bowl. Pour over chicken. Cover pan tightly with foil. Bake 
in 300 deg. oven for 2 hours. Before serving make rice. Serve over 
rice. Leftovers can be reheated in microwave. *You can also use 2 T. 
chopped candied ginger.


----------



## mish (Oct 6, 2004)

*Coconut Chicken Curry*

Thanks to all the slow-cooker fans that jumped in.  I saved this recipe for awhile & want to give it a try.  Hope folks will enjoy this one :-]

Coconut Chicken Curry
1 tbl vegetable oil 
4 boneless skinless chicken breasts 
3 potatoes, peeled and chopped 
1 onion, sliced 
1 can (14 oz) coconut milk 
1 cup chicken broth 
1-1/2 tsp curry powder 
1 tsp hot pepper sauce (optional) 
1/2 tsp salt 
1/2 tsp black pepper 
1 pkg (10 oz) frozen peas 
Hot cooked rice

Heat oil in skillet. Brown chicken breasts on both sides. Place potatoes and onion in cooker. Top with chicken breasts. In med bowl, combine coconut milk, broth, curry powder, pepper sauce, salt and pepper. Pour over chicken. Cook on LO 6-8 hours. About 30 minutes before serving, add peas to cooker. Serve over rice.


----------



## beaulana2 (Oct 6, 2004)

Potato Soup Florentine Style
4 medium potatoes, peeled and diced
1 onion chopped
1 smoked ham hock or 1 cup chopped ham
4 cups chicken broth
1 tsp dry mustard
1/2 tsp season salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1 9 oz pckg. frozen chopped spinach, thawed and well drained
1 cup shredded swiss cheese

In a Slow cooker combine potatoes,onion,ham,broth and mustard salt and pepper, Cover and cook on low for 7 to 8 hours If using a ham hock remove and pick off the meat. add the meat back to the crock pot add the drained spinach turn on high cook and cover for 15 minutes Spoon the soup into bowls and add the swiss cheese.


----------



## jkath (Oct 8, 2004)

beaulana2 - 
That sounds mah-ve-lous!!!

I'll be over at 5:30 with a bowl.


----------



## mish (Oct 12, 2004)

*Eggplant Pasta & Pine Nuts*

I'm fond of eggplant, & have saved this recipe to give it a try. Thought I'd share it with the slow-cooker fans here.  (Love unattended cooking.)

Eggplant Pasta & Pine Nuts
1 med eggplant 
1 med onion, chopped 
1 28-oz can Italian-style tomatoes, cut up 
1 6-oz can Italian-style tomato paste 
1 4-oz can sliced mushrooms, drained (I'd use fresh)
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1/4 c dry red wine 
1/4 c water 
1 tsp dried oregano, crushed
1/2 c pitted kalamata olives or pitted ripe olives, sliced 
2 tbl snipped fresh parsley 
4 c hot cooked penne pasta 
1/3 c grated or shredded Parmesan cheese 
2 tbl toasted pine nuts 

Peel eggplant, if desired; cut eggplant in 1" cubes. In crockpot combine eggplant, onion, undrained tomatoes, tomato paste, mushrooms, garlic, wine, water, & oregano.  

Cover & cook on lo 7-8 hrs or HI 3 1/2-4 hrs. Stir in olives & parsley. Season to taste w salt & pepper. Serve over pasta w Parmesan cheese, garnish w toasted pine nuts.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 13, 2004)

Here is a dessert to add to the list. It came from www.homemadesimple.com

Slow Cooker Hot Fudge Sundae Cake
Makes: 6 servings
Total Time: 3hrs. 25min.
Prep: 15min.
Cook: 2hrs. 30min.
Cool: 40min.
(Total time will vary with appliance & setting)

1C. all purpose flour
1/2C. granulated sugar
2Tbsp. baking cocoa
2tsp. baking powder
1/2tsp. salt
1/2C. milk
2Tbsp. vegetable oil
1tsp. vanilla
1/2C. chopped nuts(optional)
3/4C. packed brown sugar
1/4C. baking cocoa
1 1/2C. hot water

Spray inside of 2 to 3 1/2 quart slow cooker with cooking spray. Mix flour, granulated sugar, 2Tbsp. cocoa, baking powder, & salt in a medium bowl. Stir in milk, oil, & vanilla until smooth. Stir in nuts. Spread batter evenly in slow cooker.

Mix brown sugar & 1/4C. cocoa in small bowl. Stir in hot water until smooth. Pour evenly over batter in slow cooker.

Cover & cook on high heat setting 2 hours to 2 1/2 hours or unti toothpick inserted in center comes out clean.

Turn off slow cooker. Let cake stand uncovered 30-40 minutes to cool slightly before serving. Spoon warm cake into dessert dishes. Spoon sauce over top. Serve with whipped cream or vanilla ice cream if desired.


----------



## jude (Oct 18, 2004)

crewsk, how do you get this out of the crock pot without tearing it up?


----------



## crewsk (Oct 18, 2004)

I just scoop it out with a big spoon & serve it straight out if the crock pot. The fudge sauce is at the bottom & I just scoop some of it out to put on top of each serving after I scoop out the cake.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 20, 2004)

I posted this in Cheese, Eggs, & Dairy in the Best Mac & Cheese thread & thought it deserved a place here too!

This is one of my favorite mac & cheese because I only have one oven & it helps when I have a lot to cook. 

Crock Pot Mac & Cheese 

1(8oz)box macaroni 
1 stick butter or margarine 
2 1/2C sharp cheddar cheese, grated 
1 1/2C. milk 
1 large can evaporated milk 
salt & pepper to taste 
2 eggs, beaten 

Cook & drain macaroni. Put in crock pot; add butter & 2 cups cheese, stir. Combine milk, beaten eggs, evaporated milk, salt & pepper. Pour into crock pot & stir. Top with 1/2 cup cheese & cover. Cook 3 hours on low setting.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 28, 2004)

Crockpot Citrus Chicken:

marinade:

2 tbsp frozen oj
2 cup chicken stock
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1/2 cup tomato paste
2 tbsp soy sauce
2 tbsp brown sugar
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 dash allspice

4 lb chicken, breasts and thighs
1/4 lb mushrooms, sliced
2 tbsp margarine or butter
11 oz (1 can) mandarin oranges, drained
1/2 of a medium-large bell pepper, sliced lengthwise
1/4 tsp ground ginger
3 tbsp cornstarch
1/4 cup cold milk
1/4 cup cold water

The night before you plan on slow cooking your dinner, mix together
the marinade ingredients in a large, closable container large enough
to also hold the chicken pieces. When marinade is thoroughly mixed,
add the chicken, close container and refrigerate until morning.

In the morning place the chicken in the crockpot and add marinade
up to about an inch from the top of the container. Set the crockpot on
low and cover.

6 to 8 hours later, turn the crockpot to high. About an hour later,
saute the sliced mushrooms in the margarine or butter. Then add the
mushrooms (with pan juices), mandarin sections, green pepper and
ginger into the slow cooker and stir thoroughly. Mix together the
cornstarch, milk and cold water, then gradually add into the crockpot while stirring until the entire mixture thickens a bit.

Re-cover the crockpot and let simmer for 15 to 30 minutes until
serving. Serve with baby carrots and small new potatoes.


----------



## MJ (Oct 28, 2004)

Miner's Stew 

2 or 3 large potatoes, peeled and cut into bite sized pieces 
1 1 lb. Package of Smoked Sausage 
2 cans green beans, drained 
1 small onion, quartered 
1 clove garlic, minced 
2 cans of Cream of Mushroom Soup 
1 cup Shredded Cheddar Cheese 

Layer ingredients in Crock Pot in the order they appear above. Cook 
on low 4-6 hours.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 5, 2004)

Chicken noodle soup:

1 large whole fryer
1 cup onions, diced
1/2 cup celery, diced
1/2 cup parsley, minced
4 garlic clove, crushed
1 cup carrots, chopped
3 bay leaves
1 tsp poultry seasoning
4 qt  water
12 oz broad egg noodles
2 tbsp butter
1 cup onion rings, sliced
1 cup mushrooms, sliced
1 cup carrots, diced
1/4 cup cream sherry
1 salt & pepper, to taste
1 scallions, for garnish

First, take the chicken and wash it thoroughly - that means both
inside and out! Remove the giblets, scrub out the internal cavity
under cold running water, and scrape away anything that doesn't look
edible. (But DO NOT remove the chicken skin or any of the fat! You
need the skin to make a rich stock.)

Next, take a crock pot and place the chicken and giblets into it. Then drop in the diced onions, the 1/2 c of celery, the 1/2 c of minced parsley, the
garlic, chopped carrots and bay leaves, poultry seasoning and 2
quarts of water. Then, with a spoon, evenly distribute the seasoning
mixture around the chicken, turn the crock pot to high, and cook for
at least six hours (or better still, OVERNIGHT). Remember, the longer
you cook, the richer the base stock and the more tender the chicken.

While the chicken is slow-cooking, it's a good time to prepare
your noodles. Go ahead and boil them according to package
directions... but DO NOT COOK THEM UNTIL DONE! Keep in mind that
you're going to drop them into a soup, so you want them el dente
(firm), otherwise they'll turn to pure mush by the time you eat them.
Furthermore, you want a small percent of the starch in the noodles to
cook into the soup to thicken it slightly -if you cook the noodles
all the way, the soup's consistency will be flat and thin.

After the noodles are cooked, butter them slightly and set them
aside.

When the chicken is tender, take a set of tongs or a strainer
spoon, remove it from the crock pot (it may tend to fall apart, but
that's okay), and set it on a platter to cool. At this point, strain
out all the seasoning vegetables from the stock, place the stock into
a metal bowl, and place the bowl into the refrigerator or freezer
until the chicken fat congeals (which should take about 1 hour).
Meanwhile, pick the chicken off the bones and, with a sharp knife,
chop it into bit-sized pieces.

Then, in a heavy 12-inch skillet, melt the butter and saute the
sliced onions, mushrooms, and carrots until they're tender. Then
drop in the chopped chicken meat. And over medium-low heat, cook it
into the vegetables for about 10 minutes.

While the chicken and vegetables are sauteing, remove the chicken
stock from the refrigerator, skim off all the fat, and place the
skimmed stock into a soup pot, along with the remaining 2 quarts of
water. At this point, you should season the soup stock to taste with
salt and pepper.

Now drop in the sauteed chicken, mushrooms, onion rings and diced
carrots - along with the sherry, the Tabasco, and as soon as it
comes to a boil, reduce the heat to low and simmer the soup for about
30 minutes to allow all the flavors to thoroughly blend.

When you're ready to eat, ladle out heaping helpings of the
piping hot soup into bowls, garnish with a sprinkling of thinly
sliced green onions, and serve with crunch saltines.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 5, 2004)

*Crockpot Chicken Kona*

This is a favorite of ours.

CHICKEN KONA        

-3 lbs. chicken, cut up (thighs are really good)
-salt and pepper
-1/2 cup chopped green onions (this is way too much IMHO - use 1/4 cup or less and then use the rest for garnish on the noodles)
-1/2 cup low sodium soy sauce
-1/4 cup dry white wine (you could substitute chicken broth)
-1/2 cup water
1/2 cup honey (to be used after cooked)

Sprinkle chicken with salt and pepper.  Place in crockpot.  Combine onion, soy sauce, wine and water.  Pour over chicken.

Cover and cook on low for 3+ hours until chicken is tender.  Remove chicken and arrange on broiler pan.  Brush with honey and broil until golden brown.  Brush with honey several times.

I like to serve this with egg noodles that have been lightly buttered and splashed with soy sauce and sesame seeds.  A little sesame oil is good too.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 6, 2004)

Bean/Barley/Sausage Soup:  This is something that you could be really versatile with seasonings and other ingredients.

1 lb kidney beans, dry
1 package smoked polish sausage,sliced
7 cup water
1 cup barley
2 garlic cloves, peeled
3 bay leaves

Put rinsed beans in large saucepan. Add water, cover and let stand
overnight.

Drain off water the next day. Put beans, barley and remaining
ingredients into crockpot. Stir. Cover and cook on high for 4
hours or on low for 8. Remove bay leaves. Salt to taste when serving.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 17, 2004)

Crockpot Beef Stroganoff: 

2 lbs round steak, cut into 1/2 inch cubes 
1 cup chopped onion 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1 cup sliced mushrooms 
2 tbsp flour 
1 tsp salt 
1/2 tsp pepper 
1 1/2 tsp paprika 
1/4 tsp dried thyme, crushed 
1 bay leaf 
1 (14.5oz) can tomatoes 
1 cup sour cream 
Hot buttered egg noodles 

Place steak, onion, mushrooms and garlic in crockpot. Stir in flour, coating steak. Add salt, pepper, paprika, thyme, bay leaf and tomatoes; stir well. Cook on low 7-10 hours, stirring occasionally. Stir in sour cream during the last 30 min. Serve over hot egg noodles.


----------

